# If you could have your mind partially wiped...



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

... what game would you like to experience again for the "first" time?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 22, 2010)

a GAME..?

fine.

Gears of War.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Any 3D Zelda game, except Wind Waker. Also maybe Kingdom Hearts II.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> a GAME..?



Well I guess you could replace "game" with pretty much any medium (movies, books, etc.).


----------



## normain (Jun 22, 2010)

Any legend of zelda, Dragon Age origins, fallout 3, elderscrolls 3: Morrowind <3


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

Halo

Bioshock

Dance Dance Revolution 

Maybe Kingdom Hearts


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 22, 2010)

The mass effect series. It was AWESOME! Great series! Favorite person is garrus!


----------



## Horrorshow (Jun 22, 2010)

My first week with Tekken 6 was pretty fucking magical. Learning the game again would prolly suck dick though, in all honesty.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

The 4th gate said:


> The mass effect series. It was AWESOME! Great series!



This.My favorite character was Kaiden Alenko.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 22, 2010)

All of them.  I wouldn't be able to truly appreciate the great games without experiencing the bad ones.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 22, 2010)

Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

I forgot about Pokemon. If I forgot all about it, I might actually give a shit once the new game comes out.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 22, 2010)

Left 4 Dead, just because the first time through was amazing.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2010)

Bayonetta, always Bayonetta.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

:< When I read the thread I thought of mind wiping people into sex toys.

But fine...games... DDR cause its godly


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> :< When I read the thread I thought of mind wiping people into sex toys.


 
Don't give people ideas.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Don't give people ideas.


 Lol I enjoy being messed up in the head. It makes life more entertaining


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 22, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas
Red Dead Redmoption
The Game


----------



## Querk (Jun 22, 2010)

Braid.

No contest.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Mirror's Edge, so I can re-learn everything I know about it.
Portal for the same reason.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jun 22, 2010)

Definately Bioshock, 1 and 2.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Fallout New Vegas
> Red Dead Redmoption
> The Game


 
But New Vegas isn't even out yet...


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 23, 2010)

Halo. 

Hands down.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

Definitely Bioshock.  One of the best games I've ever played... ever.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

If I had the opportunity to have my mind partially wiped, I'd use it to forget something much more traumatic/painful and important than a game. But it's your thread, so I'll play along.

Phantasy Star Online for Dreamcast, provided I could play online again. That was a magical time in my youth. A very colorful game with lots of fun players (and not so nice hackers). Cool weapons. Spells Techniques I remember to this day. I used to study the strategy guide everywhere I went.


----------



## Jw (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't really come up with anything in recent memory (cause they're still new games :/ ).

Anyway, here's my spill-- disregarding me noticing the graphics or whatever: Ratchet and Clank, Final Fantasy X, Skies of Arcadia (lol Dreamcast escapades), and Ocarina of Time.

They're only in order from freshest to oldest in my memory. All of those ate up a lot of my childhood, so I'd be missing a huge chunk out of my memory. Eh, whatevs.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 23, 2010)

Bioshock, Half Life, Dead Space, and Fallout 3 as well.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 23, 2010)

I never had more fun experiencing a game for the first time than I did with World of Warcraft. I miss those innocent days when I didn't know anything about the game.


----------



## Basch (Jun 23, 2010)

Metal Gear Series
Shin Megami Tensei Series
Fahrenheit
Valkirie Profile 1
Valkirie Profile 2 Silmeria
Guess those are the most I would like to experience like the first time again, though there more but this are kinda my favs


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

How could I forget about Pokemon and Wind Waker

Also, Devil May Cry 4 and RE4


----------



## Zydala (Jun 23, 2010)

most of the games that have magical memories for me came along with playing with people so I dunno if it'd be the same :<

but let's see...
Final Fantasy IX?
Braid
maybe Katamari so I could watch the crazy acid-trip opening again


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

Secret of Mana. It was pretty much a childhood obsession. Or something from the RE series, they're never as badass the second or third time through.


----------



## Kedan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

I would have to say Saints Row 

At the time of first playing it, I thought it was groundbreaking in the ways of multiplayer, even though kids seemed to love getting on the mic and pretending they were hardcore gangsters.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 23, 2010)

Zydala said:


> maybe Katamari so I could watch the crazy acid-trip opening again


 
Nana~ nanana na na na na na Katamari Damashii~

You can never forget.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 23, 2010)

custer's revenge


----------



## Zydala (Jun 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Nana~ nanana na na na na na Katamari Damashii~
> 
> You can never forget.


 
the first time I watched it my jaw dropped to the floor and my eyes bugged out lol

singing fowl and dancing pandas? and mushrooms... mushrooms everywhere

also screaming at the King of All Cosmos'... uh, choice in pants.


----------



## Racasha (Jun 23, 2010)

Halo, and for the guy who said garrus is favorite, he's epic enough to be worshiped


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 23, 2010)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 23, 2010)

MW2 and it's crazy plot twists.  Also MW1, GTA4, GTA4:TLATD, GTA4:TBOGT, any game with a good story to keep me enticed.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 23, 2010)

Half-Life


----------



## Racasha (Jun 23, 2010)

_Zero_ said:


> Half-Life


 Crowbar: Weapon of a hero


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 24, 2010)

The Guardian Legend
Blaster Master
Legend of Dragoon
Super Metroid


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmm... There's no way I could pick just one game, it'd have to be multiple ones, and too many at that. But off the top of my head:
Blaster Master
Mega Man 3
Chrono Trigger
MW2:31st
MW2:GBL
MW2:Mercs
Oni
StarCraft

... Honestly, there's just too many. Getting that "first time" feeling back (Insert joke here) would just be amazing.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 24, 2010)

Crysis, so I can have the surprise of the alien invasion instead of having it advertised on the box cover :V


----------



## Flatline (Jun 24, 2010)

Portal, and the Half-Life games, for sure. <3

And maybe Drakan: The Order Of the Flame and The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 24, 2010)

It still wouldn't be the same. 
With all the new games out today it might still be good, but sill seem dated.

I guess it might have to be Lunar 1 & 2, Panzer Dragoon rpg, FF 4 or 6, dragon force, shining force 1 & 2, dragon quest(warrior)1-6, phanatasy star 1,2 or 4. Dark wizzard, tales of destiny, legend of dragoon...... just so many to pick from.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 24, 2010)

Racasha said:


> Crowbar: Weapon of a hero



Indeed


----------



## Luca (Jun 24, 2010)

Bioshock. That intro blew my mind the first time.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 24, 2010)

That's a disturbing concept.  But maybe Sanitarium (if it would actually run on a modern computer so I could play it again).


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 27, 2010)

All of the burnout games
Red dead redemption
Portal
Bioshock
Left 4 dead series


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh god

Half Life

I remember back in 2004-ish when I first played it and thought the graphics looked like shit.

Now I think they look like shit, except it's nice shit that looks and smells nice.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 1, 2010)

World Of Warcraft


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 1, 2010)

*Metal Gear Solid*...  All four of them.  o_o;


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

Morrowind,so I could experience the story for the first time again. But less damn cliff racers!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 7, 2010)

The only reason I would ever have my mind partially wiped would be to forget the pain of playing some games.  Like Fallout 3.


----------



## azurethedragon (Jul 7, 2010)

any game...
all of them (especially pokemon i cant keep away from my soulsilver)!


----------



## Dan. (Jul 9, 2010)

None,
They turned me into a geek..


----------



## Riptor (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd definitely see God Hand. I'd like all the memory I've had of playing it and seeing YouTube videos removed from my head so beating up a man in a gorilla suit, midget sentai/Power Rangers, a demonic rock star, two gay guys and Satan will be a fresh, exciting new experience for me.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 9, 2010)

Right off the bat, GTA: San Andreas, TED: Morrowind and Final Fantasy V and VI. Probably more but that's all I can think of right now.

And if I had a device to wipe people's minds, I'd probably manage to turn 95% of the world's population into vegetables. I'd call it pest control.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 9, 2010)

Fallout 3.

I would never play it again.


----------



## Myoti (Jul 12, 2010)

> I'd definitely see God Hand. I'd like all the memory I've had of playing it and seeing YouTube videos removed from my head so beating up a man in a gorilla suit, midget sentai/Power Rangers, a demonic rock star, two gay guys and Satan will be a fresh, exciting new experience for me.


This.

And Resident Evil 4. I've beaten it enough times, but getting to play through again not knowing about the "scares" would be quite amusing. :B


----------

